# Java heap size ändern



## Benzol (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die maximal verwendete Speichergröße während der Laufzeit eines Programmes aus dem Programm heraus zu ändern?

Oder gibt es eine möglichkeit, der JRE beim starten eines Apletts mitzuteilen, wie groß der heap maximal sein soll?

Ich hoffe, es gibt da eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Unter Windows -> Systemsteuerung -> Java 
http://www.duckware.com/pmvr/howtoincreaseappletmemory.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Benzol (21. Januar 2008)

> die maximal verwendete Speichergröße während der Laufzeit eines Programmes aus dem Programm heraus zu ändern?


Hast mich glaube nicht richtig verstanden. Wie ich das in der VM fest vorgebe weis ich. Nur normale User wissen das nicht.


----------



## zerix (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Also, ich denke nicht, dass du es auf einem anderen Rechner ändern kannst. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

die (main/max) Heapgröße kann man (AFAIK) nur vor dem Start der Java Anwendung angeben... 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Benzol (21. Januar 2008)

Auch bei einem Applet und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wie in der Anleitung beschrieben... Applets laufen in einer vom java Plugin bereitgestellten JVM ab. Diese JVM wird (unter Windows) in global der Systemsteuerung konfiguriert.
Bei JWS (Java Web Start) ist es hingegen möglich individuelle JVM Parameterangaben zu machen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Benzol (21. Januar 2008)

d.H. um mein Speicherproblem in den Griff zu bekommen, muss ich mir Java Web Start angucken? Das mache ich jetzt erstmal...
Ist JWS für Applets oder Applikationen gedacht? Wie sieht's da mit Signierung aus?


----------



## Benzol (21. Januar 2008)

Habe mir das mal angeschaut... ist leider so überhaupt nicht das, was ich mir vorstelle - scheint ja nur für Applikationen zu sein.

Mir ist allerdings eine neue Idee gekommen um das Problem zu umgehen.
Der Speicherfehler tritt auf, wenn ich versuche mit dem Applet BIlder zu öffnen, die sehr groß sind. Also dachte ich mir, da ich ja durch das Zertifikat vollzufgriff auf den Gastrechner habe, könnt ich einfach ImageMagic als Komandozeilen Tool runterladen und das kleinrechen einfach von dem Programm erledigen lassen. Dannach nehme ich die kleingerechneten Bilder wieder an und kann sie in meinem Applet speicherschonend nutzen. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## zerix (22. Januar 2008)

Also ich würde das nicht so prickelnd finden, wenn ein Applet einfach ein Programm downloaded und installiert. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Benzol (22. Januar 2008)

"Installieren" ist wohl ein wenig übertrieben. Temporär auslagern  Außerdem... anders ist es nunmal wohl nicht möglich, die Bilder zu übertragen...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

du könntest ja auch die Bilder über den JpegEncoder vom Applet entsprechend komprimieren lassen und anschließend anzeigen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Benzol (22. Januar 2008)

Das Problem sind sehr große Bilddaten. Ich weiss nicht, ob du dich erinnerst, hattest mir aber vor einem Jahr schonmal geholfen. Das Applet rechnet die Bilder klein und sendet sie dann an ein PHP Script zum abspeichern auf dem Webserver.

Wenn nun die Bilder sehr groß sind, reichen die für das Applet zugewiesenen 64 MB nicht mehr aus und es gibt einen Pufferüberlauf.

Hast du vllt. noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## jacko87 (24. Juni 2008)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, aber wen das Thema noch interessiert ab der Version 6 Update 10 soll man auch in Applets die Heap Size einstellen können. Das Update soll voraussichtlich im Sommer oder Herbst diesen Jahres noch kommen

hier mal die Syntax
<APPLET archive="my_applet.jar" code="MyApplet" width="300" height="300">      
<PARAM name="java_arguments" value="-Xmx128m">  
</APPLET>  

http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/javase/newapplets/

https://jdk6.dev.java.net/6u10ea.html

gruß jacko


----------



## sauron666 (17. März 2010)

ich bin wegen diesem Thema darauf gestoßen dass das Applet-Tag eigentlich von der W3C als deprecated eingestuft wird. Da eben aber scheinbar sun dieses Tag noch immer benutzt hab ich noch ein bisschen weitergesucht und das hier gefunden. 

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/using_tags.html#applet


----------

